# FS/FT: Synodontis Petricola Breeding Group



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Breeding Group of NINE Synodontis Petricolas.
Constantly breeding.
At least 4 females.
Comes with DIY breeding setup.

$200

Also looking for trade for a number of Female Tropheus Duboisis at equivalent value.

604-3767320.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top!!!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Did you get any babies from them?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Wicked deal. Gavin's fish are always in good health. Bump for good deal.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> Did you get any babies from them?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I got a lot of babies from them but I have no interest to raise them.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available..price lowered.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

weekend bump....


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Now for trade as well...


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available. $160 Saturday Only.


----------



## Gwenyvarca (Feb 5, 2012)

What are you interested in trading for? I have some 100 watt heaters and an AC110 filter I also have a 33 gallon tank (needs resealing) a larger piece of driftwood. I also have some fish that I might consider trading.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Gwenyvarca said:


> What are you interested in trading for? I have some 100 watt heaters and an AC110 filter I also have a 33 gallon tank (needs resealing) a larger piece of driftwood. I also have some fish that I might consider trading.


Only looking for trade for Female Tropheus Duboisis


----------

